# Goldene Himbeere 2016: Das sind die Gewinner des Schmähpreises



## CarolaHo (29. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Goldene Himbeere 2016: Das sind die Gewinner des Schmähpreises* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Goldene Himbeere 2016: Das sind die Gewinner des Schmähpreises


----------



## Kinorenegade (29. Februar 2016)

Alan Smithee wird in Hollywood als Pseudonym Name verwendet, wenn sich der Regisseur vom Werk distanziert. Das ist meistens der Fall wenn es während der Produktion zu Ärger zwischen Regisseur und Produzenten gekommen ist oder der Finale Schnitt nicht dem entspricht, was der Regisseur wollte.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. Februar 2016)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Alan Smithee wird in Hollywood als Pseudonym Name verwendet, wenn sich der Regisseur vom Werk distanziert. Das ist meistens der Fall wenn es während der Produktion zu Ärger zwischen Regisseur und Produzenten gekommen ist oder der Finale Schnitt nicht dem entspricht, was der Regisseur wollte.




Und wieder was gelernt


----------

